# Halo 4



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Nov 6, 2012)

I just waited hours in line to get my brother his Halo 4 game that he is now playing in his room at 2 am... 
anyone else get it for the midnight release?


----------



## Elijo (Nov 6, 2012)

Finally Halo 4 is out! Yes! No I did not the midnight release because I'm in Australia and I did not hear anything about the midnight release. Hopefully I will get it soon.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 6, 2012)

I'll probably end up getting it, don't know when, though.


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 6, 2012)

I didn't go for a midnight release but I had preordered and payed it off a long time ago. I gotta pick it up either today or tomorrow depending on my schedule.


----------



## PaJami (Nov 6, 2012)

Picked up my copy earlier today, and loving every minute of it so far! 343 really did a fantastic job of picking up where 3 left off. The graphics are phenomenal, I'm really impressed.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 6, 2012)

Halo has been the same since 2001


----------



## Brad (Nov 7, 2012)

I went and got it at midnight, just his level 20. Pretty good so far. Much better than Reach. Barely even touched campaign.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 7, 2012)

I picked it up last night, haven't played a whole lot of it. Mainly just multiplayer. Pretty good.


Borderlands 2 is still my GOTY though.


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 7, 2012)

Going on Campaign first. The graphics are so lifelike and I'm really happy they changed sounds for things to make them sound more real.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 7, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> Going on Campaign first. The graphics are so lifelike and I'm really happy they changed sounds for things to make them sound more real.



You wanna do the co-op anytime?

offer is up for anyone else as well. Really wanna do the co-op stuff.


----------



## Brad (Nov 7, 2012)

Friday I'd be up for some Spartan Ops, maybe tomorrow night. Probably Friday and the weekend, and Monday would be best.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 7, 2012)

Awesome. Not sure if I have you added but my gt is PaladinGallows


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 7, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> You wanna do the co-op anytime?
> 
> offer is up for anyone else as well. Really wanna do the co-op stuff.



If we can get a bunch of tbt people we could do a Halo 4 night. I'm not very good but I'd still like to play with everyone.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 7, 2012)

That sounds pretty good, if we could get a lot of people to show up.

I didn't really see, but how many people have it now?


----------



## Kyle (Nov 7, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Halo has been the same since 2001



That's a pretty hipster way to put it, you can say that about a lot of games. But I feel like an old man not getting Halo 4, I want to play it but I'm too busy and too cheap. Such is life..


----------



## PaJami (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm game for a Halo night soon! GT's Cornman02, just let me know when you all want to do something


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 7, 2012)

To find me, add gamertag: Kaidarus

I bought gold for 3 months on my bf's account, mine just has the 14 day trial from the game lol
Try to message me if you sent a friend request so we don't just delete your request.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 7, 2012)

I sent a friend request to the one you posted and the one on your profile. Not sure which one was the working one.


----------



## Brad (Nov 8, 2012)

A Halo 4 game night defiantly sounds like something I would like do.


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 8, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I sent a friend request to the one you posted and the one on your profile. Not sure which one was the working one.



Its my live account but I hardly put time on it.  =/



Brad said:


> A Halo 4 game night defiantly sounds like something I would like do.



Should pick some days and see who all can make it on those days. Poll maybe?


----------



## Brad (Nov 8, 2012)

Most nights aside from Wednesday and Thursday nights are good for me. Weekends are best, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 8, 2012)

I can't do sundays or tuesdays, family comes over on both days. Any other day is fine with me really.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm free whenever. Just send me a message on Xbox, I never turn it off so I'll hear the ping.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 12, 2012)

I won't be able to play the game until I get home from Thanksgiving, and then again for winter break. I hope to invest a decent amount of time into the game. From what I've heard, it's pretty good.


----------



## Dylab (Nov 30, 2012)

I got it yesterday and I love it mostly multiplayer (I would be considered a noob I cant kill really :-/ and I die too much *sigh* could anybody give me some help?

And I'm bad at aiming


----------



## Hey Listen! (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd love to play halo 4 with u guys.  if anybody wants to play send me a request and say ur from tbt.
Gamertag: br0kenh3arts21 (really gotta change it)


----------



## Wes (Feb 19, 2013)

the campaign was really fun. 



Spoiler



rip cortana!! (



i play a lot, u can add me at: stevejobs38


----------



## FanousOnTheLoose (Jan 19, 2014)

This game was a horrible sequel to the series :/


----------



## Radagast (Feb 6, 2014)

Well I had fun with it...I'll play it with anyone here


----------



## chillv (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm not trying to troll, but I once thought this series was dead after 3


----------



## virulus (May 6, 2014)

chillv said:


> I'm not trying to troll, but I once thought this series was dead after 3



Personally i thought it died after reach, tats what everyone kept telling me anyway. But I ordered 4 a few days ago and I'l going to look for myself! I hope it's as good as halo 3


----------



## Radagast (May 21, 2014)

I don't think the Halo series ever died in fact Halo 4 is a lot more fun now since they just added heavies


----------

